# Emachine Monitor is black



## oso87 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have an Emachine E17T4 Monitor that all of a sudden went black in the middle of working on a spreadsheet. The power button when turned on flickers and if you push it on and off enough times the lcd screen has a line flicker on it. It is for sure the monitor and not anything to do with the PC. I have the monitor apart and I'm trying to figure this one out. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## oso87 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just an update...I took the monitor apart and put it back together again and found a loose wire. I then soldered it back in and now when I turn the power on the monitor flickers and you can see for an instance a dim background. Would this be a backlight problem or still a power issue because of the loose wire. Thanks!


----------



## Orkie (Apr 21, 2007)

I've been battling this with an eMachine e15Tg for over a year. Best info I have after all that is that it is a backlight inverter problem and the most logical is that something is sensing that it is overheating and shuts it down. I've read these symptoms countless times, but still have not read of anyone resolving it. I read this today after once again kicking the football and taking it apart for the 48th time, just last night. I can't even find a loose wire! I would change out the backlight inverter, but I'm not convinced that is the problem as, on connection to power, it comes up bright and beautiful, only to shut down the backlight in about 3 seconds, leaving me with barely visible outline of the screen contents. On mine, the power button does not regenerate it, only a power disconnect (at its stupid monitor cable) and reconnect. I forgot to mention that I had it working for about 6 months after one of the "take apart" episodes and thought maybe it had been just a loose cable. Then, gone again and I can't see any good reason for its behavior. Anyone???


----------

